# [How-To] Ayudita con "mount " y "ext3" (cerrado)

## Yoshi Assim

¡ Hola a todos !:

¡ Lo primero disculparme por mi ineptitud !  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

A continuación pedir ayudita u orientación...   :Smile: 

He particionado el hd de mi portatil de la siguiente manera:

```

gentoo ~ # fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disco /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 19457 cilindros

Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/hda1               1          14      112423+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2              15          81      538177+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              82        7255    57625155   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            7256       19457    98012565   83  Linux

gentoo ~ # 

```

y he modificado /etc/fstab así:

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                                  <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime,nodiratime,data=journal          1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime,nodiratime,data=journal                 0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                                              0 0

/dev/hda4               /home/josep/p2p ext3            noatime,nodiratime,user,owner,data=journal      0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro                                       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                                          0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec                             0 0

```

...el caso es que quiero montar /dev/hda4 en mi partición home /home/josep/p2p para usarlo con aMule y archivo multimedia, pero una vez montado no puedo escribir en él porque no tengo permisos de escritura... porque se monta como root...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

He estado leyendo el "man" de "mount" de mi gentoo (aunque está muy desactualizado y diversas páginas man "online" pero no encuentro las opciones adecuadas...

...¡ una ayudita, please !...   :Idea: Last edited by Yoshi Assim on Sat Aug 25, 2007 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cereza

¿Y no bastaría con que una vez montado (no antes), hagas como root:

```
chown -R josep /home/josep/p2p
```

?

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> ¡ Lo primero disculparme por mi ineptitud ! :oops: :oops: :oops: 

 

Anda ya, que aquí, alguien borró /etc/* queriendo borrar /tmp/* (yo, por si no ha quedado claro)

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> ¿Y no bastaría con que una vez montado (no antes), hagas como root:
> 
> ```
> chown -R josep /home/josep/p2p
> ```
> ...

 

No no esto no funciona así... se que existe alguna forma de montar un partición en ext3 para que cuando se monte lo haga con el usuario y permisos deseados...

Hasta ahora yo había usado reiser (antes de "meter la pata" instalando xfs y una sola partición para / y no me había encontrado con este problema...

Antes de montar el filesystem:

```

gentoo josep $ ls -la

total 124

drwxr-xr-x 22 josep josep 4096 ago 25 14:35 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 ago 10 20:40 ..

...

drwxr-xr-x  2 josep josep 4096 ago 25 01:02 Desktop

...

...

drwxr-xr-x  3 josep josep 4096 ago 25 11:22 .nautilus

drwxrwxrwx  2 josep josep 4096 ago 25 01:54 p2p

-rw-r--r--  1 josep josep  888 ago 25 09:49 .recently-used.xbel

...

gentoo josep $ 

```

Después de montar el filesystem:

```

josep@gentoo ~ $ ls -la

total 124

drwxr-xr-x 22 josep josep 4096 ago 25 14:35 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 ago 10 20:40 ..

-rw-------  1 josep josep  174 ago 25 11:21 .bash_history

...

drwx------  4 josep josep 4096 ago 25 10:22 .mozilla

drwxr-xr-x  3 josep josep 4096 ago 25 11:22 .nautilus

drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 ago 24 20:12 p2p

...

-rw-r--r--  1 josep josep 1071 ago 25 14:29 .xsession-errors

josep@gentoo ~ $ 

```

...otros filesystems tienen las opciones uid y gid que supongo que sirven para esto, pero no he encontrado nada parecido (de ahí mi ineptitud) en ext2 oext3...

Por si sirve de algo:

```

josep@gentoo ~ $ cat /proc/partitions 

major minor  #blocks  name

   3     0  156290904 hda

   3     1     112423 hda1

   3     2     538177 hda2

   3     3   57625155 hda3

   3     4   98012565 hda4

josep@gentoo ~ $ 

```

... Y además...

```

josep@gentoo ~ $ cat /proc/filesystems 

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   debugfs

nodev   sockfs

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   futexfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   inotifyfs

nodev   eventpollfs

nodev   devpts

        reiserfs

        ext3

        cramfs

nodev   ramfs

nodev   hugetlbfs

        msdos

        vfat

        iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfsd

nodev   cifs

nodev   autofs

nodev   rpc_pipefs

josep@gentoo ~ $ 

```

----------

## Coghan

Veo que le has puesto el parámetro nodiratime, ten en cuente que este ya no existe.

Por otro lado para resolver tu problema, como dice Cereza revisa el propietario y grupo además revisa también los permisos con una vez montada la partición

```
chmod -R u+rw josep /home/josep/p2p
```

Veo que también has puesto el parámetro user para que los usuarios puedan montar la partición, también puedes probar a añadir noauto para que no se monte al inicio como root y montarlo a mano cuando inicies sesión con el usuario.

----------

## Cereza

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> No no esto no funciona así... se que existe alguna forma de montar un partición en ext3 para que cuando se monte lo haga con el usuario y permisos deseados... 

 

Pues yo insisto que sí, da igual como lo montes o como esté en fstab, si el dir es de root no vas a poder escribir en él como un usuario normal.

----------

## Coghan

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...otros filesystems tienen las opciones uid y gid que supongo que sirven para esto, pero no he encontrado nada parecido (de ahí mi ineptitud) en ext2 oext3...
> 
> 

 

Para esto puedes probar con la opción grpid está explicado en el man mount en el apartado para ext2. 

Trascribo:

 *Quote:*   

>  grpid o bsdgroups / nogrpid o sysvgroups
> 
>               Estas opciones definen qué identificador de grupo recibe un fichero recién creado.  Cuando se establece  grpid,  toma  el
> 
>               GID  del  directorio en el que se crea; de otro modo (el predeterminado), toma el FSGID del proceso en curso, a menos que
> ...

 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

No quiero parecer "cabezota" pero os digo que no funciona:   :Rolling Eyes: 

En el post anterior os indico el estado del directorio antes de montar el filesystem ext3:   :Shocked: 

```

gentoo josep $ ls -la

total 124

...

drwxrwxrwx  2 josep josep 4096 ago 25 01:54 p2p

...

gentoo josep $ 

```

...fijaros que tanto el propietario como el grupo es josep y los permisos son 777 (en octal)...

...después de montar el filesystem ext3 (/dev/hda4):   :Shocked: 

```

josep@gentoo ~ $ ls -la

total 124

...

drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 ago 24 20:12 p2p

...

josep@gentoo ~ $

```

...tanto el propietario como el grupo son root. ¿Desde cuando un usuario normal puede cambiar los permisos de root... por eso al ejecutar el comando que me indicaís desde la cónsola ocurre lo siguiente:

```

josep@gentoo ~ $ chown -R josep ./p2p

chown: «./p2p/lost+found»: Permiso denegado

chown: cambiando el propietario de «./p2p»: Operación no permitida

josep@gentoo ~ $ ls -la

total 124

...

drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 ago 24 20:12 p2p

...

josep@gentoo ~ $ 

```

Pues bueno... que no funciona... sigo buscando a ver que encuentro   :Smile: 

----------

## Cereza

Claro que no funciona, como que lo has hecho como josep, ¿no te parece lógico que un usuario normal no pueda quitarle los permisos a root para converirlos en suyos? Solo root puede modificar los permisos y propietarios de archivos que no son suyos.

Como puedes comprobar, el propio comando te ha dicho que no tienes permiso para hacer esa operación, y al hacer ls -la, ves obviamente, que el comando no ha hecho nada, el propietario sigue siendo root.

Tienes que hacer el chwon como root. Ripito, como root:

```
chown -R josep /home/josep/p2p
```

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como puedes comprobar, el propio comando te ha dicho que no tienes permiso para hacer esa operación, y al hacer ls -la, ves obviamente, que el comando no ha hecho nada, el propietario sigue siendo root.
> 
> Tienes que hacer el chwon como root. Ripito, como root:
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   ¡¡¡ Pues Sí !!!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   ...Esta vez funcionó OK!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

( ¡¡¡ Uuuufff !!!... ¡¡¡ Me estoy haciendo mayor !!!   :Very Happy:   :Sad:   :Very Happy:   :Sad:   :Very Happy:   :Sad:   ¡¡¡ Lo siento !!!   :Wink:   )

jajajaaaa..

----------

## Cereza

Pero no pidas perdón, hombre, que aquí estamos para eso :P Si todas las dudas fueran del tipo: "oye que no me recauchuta el kernel compilado con multiespinetización y la caché del framebufador r3'1416 con doble salto en tirabuzón con uve doble..." entonces aquí hablarian dos o tres :P

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Pero no pidas perdón, hombre, que aquí estamos para eso  Si todas las dudas fueran del tipo: "oye que no me recauchuta el kernel compilado con multiespinetización y la caché del framebufador r3'1416 con doble salto en tirabuzón con uve doble..." entonces aquí hablarian dos o tres 

 

ja ja ja ja ...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Pero no pidas perdón, hombre, que aquí estamos para eso  Si todas las dudas fueran del tipo: "oye que no me recauchuta el kernel compilado con multiespinetización y la caché del framebufador r3'1416 con doble salto en tirabuzón con uve doble..." entonces aquí hablarian dos o tres 

 

Dos: i92guboj y gringo

jeje

El resto o somos todos novatos o no pasan tan seguido por el foro.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   Pero no pidas perdón, hombre, que aquí estamos para eso  Si todas las dudas fueran del tipo: "oye que no me recauchuta el kernel compilado con multiespinetización y la caché del framebufador r3'1416 con doble salto en tirabuzón con uve doble..." entonces aquí hablarian dos o tres  
> 
> Dos: i92guboj y gringo
> 
> jeje
> ...

 

Bueno jeje, todo es tiempo. Sería para matarme si no supiera informática después de haber estudiado esa carrera x) Pero yo prefiero pensar que soy uno más, simplemente colaboro en lo que puedo. Los foros son una obra colectiva, y todo el mundo hace su parte. Tomo mucho más del foro de lo que yo jamás podría darle, y aprendo de todos y cada uno de sus participantes, en una u otra forma. Aquí todo el mundo es igual de importante, independientemente de la etiqueta que sale bajo la foto, o de su cuenta de posts. Al menos a mi me gusta verlo así  :Smile: 

----------

